

WePay Drops Prices, Rolls Out White Label Payments API - lsh123
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/14/paypal-competitor-wepay-adds-white-label-api-drops-prices

======
ryan_f
That is great that they listened to customer feedback. I started using other
providers because of handling everything through the iFrames and callbacks.
They have a lot to offer, especially with the ability to create customer
accounts. It is worth checking out.

------
aoprisan
how does this compare to stripe?

~~~
lsh123
* Full support for platform use case including the easiest possible merchant onboarding and ability to charge "app fee" for services.

* Support for all experience levels from hosted pages to payment buttons to iFrame solution (full PCI compliance) to Credit Card Tokenization (PCI compliance required).

* Simpler Credit Card Tokenization API that allows you to immediately charge the user and store the credit card for later use.

~~~
_pius
_Full support for platform use case including the easiest possible merchant
onboarding and ability to charge "app fee" for services._

IMO, this is the most interesting and differentiated part of the service as
compared to, say, Stripe (which I use and love).

Who else offers turnkey support for building your own marketplace, not just
taking payments from customers?

~~~
barake
Paypal, Amazon and WePay are the only solutions I've found for marketplace-
style payments.

~~~
DASD
Is Paypal considered a marketplace-style payment system?

Two other newcomers are BalancedPayments.com (Gittip.com which has been
getting some attention on HN is using them now) and BancBox.com . I have not
used either but they are on a shortlist for a project I'm working on.

------
pbreit
It seems like WePay is still trying to figure out its place in the industry.
It's an inferior offering to PayPal and was rapidly passed over by Stripe.

------
josscrowcroft
Sad that you have to be a USA resident :/

------
Intermediate
Is it possible to accept wepay for merchants from another countries, e.g
Russia?

~~~
Intermediate
Seems like it is not the case: > You must be a US resident to accept payments.

------
vampirechicken
Isn't there some link between techcrunch, y-combo, and HN?

~~~
pbreit
Ycombinator operates HN (as should be apparent by the URL). Neither are
related to TechCrunch beyond all having an interest in the tech industry.

Downvote.

~~~
vampirechicken
Thank you for the answer, and the downvote.

After you replied I remembered that TC is Michael Arington, arch-nemesis of
Leo LaPorte.

